# Undersil trim + J channel under eaves?



## sonmark82 (Sep 14, 2018)

My last row of siding under the eave needs to be ripped down. I know I need to punch snap locks in the ripped pieces to snap into undersil trim. Do I need to install j-channel and undersil trim or should I just install undersil trim?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Are you installing soffit at the same time. If so, I would use the trim coupled with F channel to accept the soffit pieces.


----------



## sonmark82 (Sep 14, 2018)

I’ve got soffit installed already. I used F channel to receive that against the wall.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You don't need to use the J in addition to the undersill but I do think it looks better when you do.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Check with your siding manufacturer. They have a dual undersill trim, which is almost as thick as the JChannel. It is very ridged and easy to keep straight when you nail it. Regular sill trim is very flimsy and looks bad by itself. Tucked inside a piece of J channel like the others suggested is the way to go if you can't get the dual undersill trim.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## sonmark82 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I ended up using the undersil trim inside the J channel.


----------

